
Pete Buttigieg debuts a radical new approach to campaign branding - js2
https://www.fastcompany.com/90334160/pete-buttigieg-debuts-a-radical-new-approach-to-campaign
======
pizzazzaro
So Pete gives us a social-issues platform and a game of design to play.

Can we get some economic policy ideas? Or are we gonna pretend those dont
exist again

------
pnwalien
Yangs fans did it themselves.

